# Finally made it.



## Rosalieandavid (Jun 28, 2018)

I don't believe it  I have finally got logged in.

Hello to everyone.

My name is Rosalie and husband is David, we live in Essex.

We have a Millar Jersey, only been away for a long weekend twice, last year it needed gear box doing and clutch, cost a lot.
Motorhome has 6 berths very small though. Lower single berth was fitted out for a dog cage for 4 border collies going to shows with previous owner.

We chose it because we have adopted dogs, down to seven now and that is where they will travel if we ever get to go anywhere. David is suppose to be retired but is still working.

We also have a Rascal Bambi needing some work.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey Guys, Welcome to the Forum & Wolff Wolff to the Dogs,
Don’t be shy to get posting on the board, Enjoy


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog::dog:


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 28, 2018)

*Welcome*

Now the fun starts!


----------



## oppy (Jun 28, 2018)

Oh gawd, not more blessed southerners !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still a great big warm welcome from oop norf, and to the asylum !

Oh,and more damned dawgs, we need to set up a fox hunting section.

Seriously though, welcome to this group of eejits, we have more gums than teeth, I promise you


----------



## Robmac (Jun 28, 2018)

Welcome along.

Enjoy, you and the dogs!


----------



## Tes (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello :welcome:

I have a border collie myself... love them.


----------



## saxonrosie (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi and welcome, sounds like you will have fun, wilding the only way to go with seven dogs , love em. Where ever you go enjoy.


----------



## Rosalieandavid (Mar 8, 2020)

So sorry to you all, had trouble with getting logged in.  Now have elderly dogs with heart problems. Only six dogs now sadly.
Thank you for the welcoming messages.


----------



## The laird (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Forresbroons (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy  
We only have the one dog(Jazz) a gsd won't be without her.


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 9, 2020)

Rosalieandavid said:


> So sorry to you all, had trouble with getting logged in.  Now have elderly dogs with heart problems. Only six dogs now sadly.
> Thank you for the welcoming messages.


Long time no see!  
A very belated welcome and I hope you're managing to get away more now and still enjoying your van.


----------

